# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  what would you get for ....

## pops

Hi guys

Thinking about getting a rifle and I know we talk about this over and over again in forums. I have done a search,(if it's not in the search engine within certain pages I will stop  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:    ).

What would you get in a 308 or a 708 rifle,stainless or some thing that would with stand the NZ weather under $3,000 and without the scope, (will buy scope once got rifle).

I am looking into hunting on the tops or bush and the rifle would have to be a magazine, not auto.


I ask this as all I see is T3,sako,remington......    Sako ???


Thank you    :Wink: 


Toby

----------


## Toby

Howa? cheap enough you could buy 2 and give me one, .223 for me please  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

CZ550 Varmint 308 Winchester Kevlar Stock

308 Weatherby MKV Ultra Lightweight Stainless

http://www.guncity.co.nz/308-weather...idp242687.html

http://www.guncity.co.nz/308-sako-a7...idp212726.html

http://www.guncity.co.nz/308-tikka-t...idp228495.html

http://www.guncity.co.nz/308-brownin...idp216918.html

http://www.guncity.co.nz/308-ruger-m...idp130786.html

http://www.guncity.co.nz/308-remingt...idp229833.html

http://www.guncity.co.nz/7mm-08-kimb...idp159977.html

http://www.guncity.co.nz/7mm-08-tikk...idp241091.html

Any of those?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Winchester extreme weather.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

Nothing from Gun City

----------


## Neckshot

+1 what he said.

----------


## Toby

Dont have to buy from them, just showing the gun. There website is pretty good compared to others.

----------


## Tim

Buy my 7-08. It's great.

----------


## Neckshot

iS IT A WINNY

----------


## Toby

Mauser: Die M 03 Extreme

----------


## gadgetman

> Dont have to buy from them, just showing the gun. There website is pretty good compared to others.


Have to hand that to you. Also gives an upper price limit.

----------


## Rushy

> Howa? cheap enough you could buy 2 and give me one, .223 for me please


Toby you are addicted (which is not a bad thing).  Calculate the number of firearms you will have when you are 65 by dividing the number of rifles you have now by your age and then multiplying the answer by 65. Once you have the answer then ask yourself "where will I put them all"?

----------


## distant stalker

Sounds like you will be covering a bit of ground if your into hunting the tops as well. I would say either a sako finnlight or tikka t3 in 708. There are options in between such as the A7 but I dont see the differences as being enough to warrant the variations in prices. I have a 19" tikka which shoots 162gr amaxes into half inch at 2600fps from magazine length which makes a very handy lightweight setup suitable for anything from 0 to around 600yard (what i consider extreme range for this setup) The sako would most likely offer better mag length and certainly has very nice features
Sako 85 Finnlight Stainless Synthetic | Trade Me
not my preferred retailer to deal with but gives an idea of new price, you could get one second hand for cheaper but not sure if your wanting new or second hand

----------


## veitnamcam

Id be seriously looking at the Sako finnlight or possibly a Kimber

----------


## ishoot10s

Since you're not quite into basic and unscoped used Blaser R93 territory for that price, and the trouble would be finding someone parting with one, I'd go with a lightweight Sako, in 7mm08.

Ray.

----------


## Spudattack

STEYR MODEL L 308 | Trade Me

In that price range will battle to beat a steyr mannlicher luxus for pure class, sako, Schultz & larson or winchester are other great choices.

----------


## pops

I was meant to say my budget is $3,000 which includes a good scope. So say 2k on rifle and rest on a scope.

Lol Toby if I won lotto I would  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bill999

it is very hard to beat a sako. 

they do every thing so well they are allmost boring. point, shoot, pick up the deer. 

I shoot a sako 75 in 243 and couldnt reccomend them highly enough.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Wincheste extreme weather in sale for 1500 gives you an extra 5hindy on glass or a can

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

I suppose we should also go down the go and see what fits you route too. 

shoulder them and see how each feels. 3k is alot to spend on a rifle. how much is your total budget? Ie how much can you boast the optics fund if we save a little on the rifle?

rings, bipods, rangefinders, binos, slings and hunting all cost money so we dont want to drive you broke to the point where you cant even use it

----------


## Toby

> Toby you are addicted (which is not a bad thing).  Calculate the number of firearms you will have when you are 65 by dividing the number of rifles you have now by your age and then multiplying the answer by 65. Once you have the answer then ask yourself "where will I put them all"?


Wait so, 20/17x65 =76? Did I do it right. I have enough room here for that.

----------


## Spudattack

> Wait so, 20/17x65 =76? Did I do it right. I have enough room here for that.


How many. 22s do you have?

----------


## Toby

4

----------


## Spudattack

> 4


Why? Why don't you sell all of them and get 1 really nice one like a Cz ebony?

----------


## Toby

I dont like selling them, I sold my side by side and thought that was the dumbest thing I have done so since that day told my self dont sell any. they all get used except for the fully wooded .303

----------


## JoshC

$3000 opens up so many options for a suitable rifle for NZ conditions. If it was going to get bashed and trashed in the mountains I would be focusing on a work horse type rifle than a flashy one. One that "shoots" out of the box and doesn't need mod'd and isnt to heavy. Something thats going to last the distance. Like a winny extreme weather, sako or kimber. If you're going to spend big coin on a rifle you need to do the same with optics as well, something versatile, reliable and light. 7-08 is a good all round calibre for NZ conditions, and ammo is readily available, which is essential just in case you "forget" your ammo on the way to a hunting trip.

----------


## Toby

This is nice but I dont think it is what your after

85 7mm08 sako | Trade Me

Schultz & Larsen Classic 308 | Trade Me

----------


## pops

Thanks guys, I can see people's point of view.  :Thumbsup:           Just had a look at a T3 7mm-08 new rifle,has had some work done on it, ie trigger,bolt etc still going to do more research and will let you know.

----------


## ebf

Pops, for 3k rifle + scope, I would get a T3, and spend the rest on scope and can.

I've got some advise early in life to spend at least as much on the scope as the rifle, and have never regretted doing that once...

You could get a nice Leupold VX3 4.5-14x40, even at mad NZ optics prices, or look at one of the Internet optics places for better value.

----------


## Bill999

t3 triggers are cheep to do, as is the half bolt mod. all round great rifles. top it with optilocks and you will have a good package. 

they are certanly not in the 3k price range tho all the bits and pieces on a tikka and you will still be short of 2k
- which opens up a heli trip into the kaimais........
there is nothing worse than seeing someone put a whole heap of work into paying a gun off just for it to get sited in and left in the gun safe.

the best thing about the 7mm08 one is that in a morning at the gun smith it is a 7mm08 and in the after noon it can be 280

----------


## veitnamcam

Can for a tops rifle?

----------


## 199p

You could look into the kimbler in 280 its about 250fps faster then the 7mmo8 with same bullet and in a long action.

I have one on order to replace my 7mmo8

----------


## ebf

> Can for a tops rifle?


VC, first post he said:




> I am looking into hunting on the *tops or bush* and the rifle would have to be a magazine, not auto.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah ok I can see the sense in a short suppresesd one for bush but that all but stuffs it for tops

----------


## Matt2308

T3

They're so damn accurate out of the box and you can customise them easily if you want to. 

As said earlier, upgrade to optilocks and buy a nice scope with the money you saved and you'll have a package that's hard to beat accuracy wise at any price!

Sako if you fancy a little more class but the T3 will be just as accurate!

Matt.

----------


## gimp

If you get an actual decent suppressor you don't even notice it, great in the open stuff. Short barrel makes zero real world difference to ballistic performance. Oh no my 50fps less.

----------


## distant stalker

> Ah ok I can see the sense in a short suppresesd one for bush but that all but stuffs it for tops


My 19" suppressed 7mm08 is still very good as a tops rifle with amaxes at 2600 or 140bts at 2840

----------


## sakokid

hey pops a dude on here is trying to sell a sako finnlite 308 for an ok price. check out the forum.

----------


## sakokid

he is kokako

----------


## veitnamcam

7mm08

----------


## Toby

Hunting and fishing have Winchester model 70 Extreme weather ss for $1499, Looks like something you could consider

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Hunting and fishing have Winchester model 70 Extreme weather ss for $1499, Looks like something you could consider


Your quick allright

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I only just found it, last time I saw them they were $2000.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Read the thread from the beginning

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Oh righto

----------


## pops

Thanks guys,ending up getting a T3 from gun works and he has done some work on it.
Looking into a scope from the USA, should be getting  Sightron, fingers crossed  :Wink:

----------


## CreepingDeath

Good scopes good choice

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

